# Charackterplaner



## Targayen (21. Mai 2007)

Charackterplaner von der merciless Gilde ist seit BC (und zum teil schon naxx) zeiten nicht mehr updatet worden.

buffed hat nun eine sehr gute suchmaschine für items, wie wäre es wenn ihr einen aktuellen charackterplaner entwickeln würdet? so etwas ähnliches wie bei merciless nur im buffedstyle und aktuell.

wäre das möglich, ist sowas schon in planung?

mfg
targayen


----------



## Pomela (21. Mai 2007)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/talents/index.html

nimm halt den von WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (21. Mai 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/talents/index.html
> 
> nimm halt den von WoW
> 
> ...



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er meint keinen TALENTPLANER 
sondern charakterplaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dh .. er will in einer seite seine items in die jeweiligen slots geben 
und sehen was er dann für stats hat ... usw ... meines wissen hat ctprofiles noch sowas und das
ist auch glaub ich aktuell ... kuck mal ... den link weiß ich aber nicht genau aber ich such vielleicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (21. Mai 2007)

You can create your Main profile with the gear you normally use, and your current talent build, then switch it up and see how another talent build would affect your stats. Or you could enter your 'wishlist' for Fire Resist gear, allowing you to see the stat differences from your normal gear to a resist set. The point is customization, you can change what you want, when you want, it's not restricted by simply uploading what you have at the time you log out. 

http://ctprofiles.net/about.ct

Ich kenn das selber nicht, habs im Blizz-Forum gefunden...


----------



## hardok (21. Mai 2007)

ctprofiles ist wirklich sehr aktuell und beherrscht sogar das sockeln von items.
nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass die werteberechnung leider nicht mit der von blizzard uebereinstimmt.
wenn ich mein equip einsetze und die werte vergleiche, faellt auf, dass es eine sehr grosse differenz gibt. das kann natuerlich ein sonderfall bei druiden in tiergestalten sein, aber man sollte es selber vielleicht testen, bevor man sich auf irgendwelche werte verlaesst.


----------



## Monolith (21. Mai 2007)

Targayen schrieb:


> buffed hat nun eine sehr gute suchmaschine für items, wie wäre es wenn ihr einen aktuellen charackterplaner entwickeln würdet?



Hehe, gestern habe ich doch lange Zeit damit verbracht in der BLAS-Suchmaschiene verschiedene Rüstungsgegenstände zusuchen. Als ich sie dann an meinem Charakter sortieren, bzw. Gesamtstats etc. sehen wollte, musste ich von buffed.de auf www.merciless-gilde.com wechseln, was sogesehen doppelte Arbeit war. Danach habe ich gar nicht mehr die BLAS-Suchmaschiene benutzt, da sie ja auf merciless-gilde.com sowieso schon integriert war - ein Planer auf buffed.de wäre da praktisch gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (21. Mai 2007)

Hm, ich find das "Meinungen und Anregungen"-Forum ist der bessere Ort für diesen Thread *verschieb*

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Targayen (21. Mai 2007)

ja den von ctprofiles nütze ich auch hin und wieder aber der sieht einfach nur blöd aus, zudem weiss ich manchnmal nicht wie ein item auf englich heisst und so :/

wie gesagt brauch sowas wie das von merciless, das sah optisch gut aus, hatte ein ablage funktion, alles schön auf deutsch mit einem super suchsystem.... 

gogo buffedteam gebt euch ein ruck :>

schliesslich habter auch schon den BLASCuploader entwickelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyia (31. Mai 2007)

Ohja, ein Charakterplaner würde buffed.de endgültig vervollständigen. Wenn man unter seinen Charakteren verschiedene Rüstungsplanungen hinterlegen könnte. Das wäre mal echt eine tolle Sache!


----------



## Nijota (31. Mai 2007)

Oh ja!!!
/sign 

das wuerde wohl viele User extrem gluecklich machen, wenn die Datenbank einen weiteren (extrem guten) Nutzen findet.

Die damalige Suchfunktion (von Merciless) war schon genial einfach
NEEEEED
Hatte eh auch schon mal angeregt die 'Partnerseite' entweder mal zu unterstuetzen oder den nun voellig nutzlosen Hinweis darauf endlich mal rauszuschmeissen.


----------

